#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-11-01
<ColonelPanik> http://boingboing.net/2011/10/31/recreating-reality-in-lego.html
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-11-02
<kelms> hi there
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-11-03
<ColonelPanik> http://www.indiegogo.com/careers
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-11-05
<Stefany> hola
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-11-06
<n0wje> hello all
<ColonelPanik> http://portaleslinux.org/phpbb/index.php
